# Random pics with my dslr...



## soliloquy (Apr 4, 2011)

i've only had this thing for about 2 weeks now? but i have yet to read the manual and figure out how everything works properly here. so while i'm toying with the camera, i got these through trial n error...

i haven't touched any of these pics aside from making them smaller. all the color saturations and all have been done through the camera. 












































let me know what you think


----------



## manozi (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice. What camera is it?


-M


----------



## aiur55 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks to me like you need to play with the focus some more. Esp, with the strawberry pics. It's hard to shoot that close without a macro lens.

I do like your composition though.

Great job! Keep practicing to find out what each function does.

I too would like to know your setup.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like you might need to bring your ISO down a bit in the first couple of pictures. Seems to be a lot of noise for what looks to be a naturally lit room. The focus seems a touch off as well.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool photos  great colors!


----------



## soliloquy (May 4, 2011)

the camera is a pentax Kx, and the lens used is a kit lens 18-55. 
actually the focus i think is mainly from the lens. i tried autofocusing, and found it way too slow and annoying, so used manual, and even then, it wasn't really as sharp as i would like it to be....

but with that said, i still dont know how to use this camera. 
and i cant seem to bring my iso lower from 400. its sutck at 400, and i know it can go down to 100, but it doesn't seem to let me for soem reason :S


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 4, 2011)

Are you on the manual setting? You might have it set on automatic in which case it will change the settings for you based on whatever the correct exposure is.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 4, 2011)

Looks great! Not the best pictures but pretty damn nice.


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Are you on the manual setting? You might have it set on automatic in which case it will change the settings for you based on whatever the correct exposure is.



i generally stay on apparature priority mode. i dont like how much control i lose over in automatic mode as it does everything for you :s


----------



## sk3ks1s (May 5, 2011)

Your camera may not let you bring your ISO down to a certain point depending on what your shutter speed is.


----------



## soliloquy (May 5, 2011)

sk3ks1s said:


> Your camera may not let you bring your ISO down to a certain point depending on what your shutter speed is.



i'm not using the manual setting though. so i dont think its AV mode gives you option to change your shutter speed :s

but aside from automatic mode, its iso is locked on 400 minimum. there has to be a way to unlock it, i just haven't read the manual yet to figure it out though...


----------

